# Red rot / brown rot in Black cherry, Stabalize?



## Mr. Peet

I have a black cherry log cut off that is 30" inches in diameter and 4' feet long that is full of heart rot, typically called red rot or brown rot. As this rot develops, the wood seems to break down in little squares and little rectangles. Has anyone ever cut blanks of this, stabilized it and then turned something from it? It so, I would greatly appreciate seeing what it looks like before feeding what I have to the wood stove. The first pic is out by the bark, "healthy wood", then a split side showing rot, then a bandsaw view, and then a planed side view....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would turn it! beautiful unique grain.


----------

